
Diving deep into the world of emergent gravity - wwarner
https://arstechnica.com/features/2017/05/emergent-gravity-and-dark-matter-explained-by-excited-universe/
======
fithisux
Not a physicist, but the idea makes sense to me.

~~~
wwarner
This is the derivation of Newtonian gravity
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropic_gravity#Derivation_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropic_gravity#Derivation_of_the_law_of_gravitation)

I'm not a physicist either, but IMO the _key_ is the Unruh effect, which is
the idea that quantum fluctuations in empty space are warm when viewed from an
accelerated frame of reference.

